# hey



## bobster_ice (Dec 1, 2005)

well, i thought i would drop by and say hello, so....hey hows it going guys?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2005)

Going good, man...you?

Welcome to MT


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board.~!

Tell us abit about yourself 

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT, bobster_ice. I see from your PI, you have, amongst many other interest, a fascination with parkour. Is it something you're participating in? Man, if I was 20 years younger....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, Bobster! I'd already started "chatting" with you under your home training question but still wanted to give an official

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome. Please tell us about yourself a little.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2005)

Greetings and Welcome..Make yourself and your discipline known to us..


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome bobster_ice!  happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

~Ping


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 1, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to MT. Happy Posting!


----------



## mantis (Dec 2, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> well, i thought i would drop by and say hello, so....hey hows it going guys?


tank you
come again


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 2, 2005)

It is always to good when we get a more global perspective. It would be good if you stayed a while, take your shoes off, sit a spell.(laughs) Welcome to martial talk I'm sure you will enjoy!
Sean


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the board!!!
-Palusut


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 3, 2005)

lmao, nice quote palusut.


----------



## still learning (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the talk,  Aloha from Hawaii........!!!!


----------

